# Update Your Kindle



## mikefox (Mar 5, 2009)

Want up put the new Kindle software update on.  Think I'm following instructions in putting the update on the Kindle, but when I try to "update your kindle" the selection is grayed out.  Anyone know what's not going on, and how to fix it?


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

There is a 7 page long thread about the new update over here, I think they can probably help you out 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15964.0.html


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

why bother going through that.. they update by themselves... just be patient it will happen


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

If the font or screensaver hack is installed, it won't update on its own   You have to uninstall the hacks first


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

mikefox said:


> Want up put the new Kindle software update on. Think I'm following instructions in putting the update on the Kindle, but when I try to "update your kindle" the selection is grayed out. Anyone know what's not going on, and how to fix it?


Did you download from Amazon the correct version of the update for your Kindle?

Did you transfer the update to the top/root directory on the Kindle? Not into one of the subdirectories (documents, system, ...)

The update will not work if you have installed any of the hacks that are out there. You must uninstall the hacks before the update will work.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

*uninstall* is the key word, not just remove


----------

